
The SEC accused dev of fraud for behaving like a dev - jjm
http://qz.com/871450/the-sec-accused-a-software-developer-of-fraud-for-behaving-like-a-software-developer/
======
tptacek
Well, probably not. From the actual OIG summary report (which was not written
defensively in response to articles like this, but is rather the source
material from which these articles draw):

The employee in question --- _an employee of the SEC_ , in case you thought
this was an instance of the SEC telling other companies what to do:

    
    
        (1) committed time and attendance fraud; (2) terminated
        an employee for asking questions during an
        SEC examination of a registrant and for voicing an
        opinion; and (3) unnecessarily requested proprietary
        trading code from registrants and downloaded this
        proprietary training code onto a personal computer.
    

And, further:

    
    
        (1) was untruthful with the
        subject’s supervisor and the OIG about the nature
        of foreign travel; (2) misrepresented commuting
        costs when applying for transit benefits and received
        about $400 in transportation subsidies that the
        subject was not entitled to receive; and (3) did not
        properly clear the sale of a security in accordance
        with the SEC’s supplemental ethics rules.
    

Some of these claims were substantiated (for instance: the investigation,
prompted by complaints from coworkers that this employee was never showing up
to work, determined that the developer had missed 150 days of work), and other
not (no evidence was found that they'd improperly obtained private trading
code).

But either way: Quartz's summary of this story is needlessly glib, and the
story itself doesn't seem all that interesting. I have no idea whether the
employee was properly terminated or not (Quartz did them no favors by outing
them in the article!), but I'm not sure why I would care either way.

~~~
garrettgrimsley
>Quartz did them no favors by outing them in the article!

FTA

>While the inspector general’s report (pdf) doesn’t name the employee, the WSJ
identified him as Erozan Kurtas

